# SANN's V12 Magnum



## nkira (Mar 16, 2009)

I need some supplement to charge me before the workout, I workout always in the evening and i fell drained n sluggish.

So I was considering getting SANN's V12 Magnum,
SAN :: V-12 Magnum

If any one has experience with  V12 Magnum, please share.

I am also worried about health, i mean if there are any side effects of V12 Magnum.

I went through lots of shop and I ended up selecting V 12 Magnum but still want opinion of fellow board members.

Thanks,


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 16, 2009)

just drink a coffee


----------



## nkira (Mar 16, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> just drink a coffee


Believe me, i have tried coffee but it wrecks my sleep later on and its been more that 3 months that i have stopped drinking coffee and moved to green &/or black tea. But Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2009)

nkira said:


> I need some supplement to charge me before the workout, I workout always in the evening and i fell drained n sluggish.
> 
> So I was considering getting SANN's V12 Magnum,
> SAN :: V-12 Magnum
> ...



it's a good product, I used it a few years ago, formula was a bit different then, but I would recommend it.


----------



## nkira (Mar 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> it's a good product, I used it a few years ago, formula was a bit different then, but I would recommend it.



If Prince says its good, its got to be good. That's it I am getting 1 for  myself.

 Thanks a LOT Prince...


----------



## nkira (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, i got the magnum paid $68, got a sann v12 key chain & a t shirt free. It's orange flavor, will be starting it from next week.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

You must work out in the afternoon, caffeine will do this late in the day.

Damn, $68.00 for a pre-work out supp. that's pretty damn expensive.


----------



## nkira (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah i know, in my country for all such brands they rip you off.....i hate them for that but again what choice do i have?


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

nkira said:


> Yeah i know, in my country for all such brands they rip you off.....i hate them for that but again what choice do i have?



This is sad, but true. How much would a tub of NOXplode go for? Or  Super pump ?

Just out of curiosity.


----------



## nkira (Mar 21, 2009)

NOXplode is for $75, do you believe this ?

Btw do i need to take creatine separately if i am on v12 magnum?

Super pump is not available.


----------



## nkira (Mar 21, 2009)

May be i should phrase my question in detail,

San V12 Magnum's each serving (1 scoop) contains,

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-2] *Tri-Fusion Cell Volumizing Technology™ (CVT-3F)*
                [/SIZE][/FONT]               [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-2]                  2500mg [/SIZE][/FONT]               
              [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-2]                  †                                   [/SIZE][/FONT]                                          
              [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-3]                  (L-Carnitine Creatinate Phosphate, Magnesium Creatine Chelate, 
                Dicreatine-Malate**) [/SIZE][/FONT] 
So should I take Creatine Monohydrate separately to make up the daily dose of creatine. 

Since i am getting 2500mg of creatine from v12 i was considering reducing that much from my creatine monohydrate dose.

Hey and also they gave free sample of SAN Tight Xtreme .....should I try it? Only while cutting i guess.
Here the link to Tight Xtreme --->> SAN :: Tight! Xtreme

What you say?


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 21, 2009)

nkira said:


> May be i should phrase my question in detail,
> 
> San V12 Magnum's each serving (1 scoop) contains,
> 
> ...



This my friend, would only be an opinion if I answered NO. But, there are many more educated members that know a whole lot more than I, on the subject of supplements and nutrition.

That's what makes this forum sooo great!


----------



## nkira (Mar 21, 2009)

So that's a no for Tight Xtreme?


----------



## nni (Mar 21, 2009)

not a fan of yohimbe, but you could do worse.


----------



## nkira (Mar 21, 2009)

Now I am considering flushing it down the drain.....But i was thinking if I can do some other stuff with it, some experiment. 

Post in if any one gets any idea, oh & please exclude me in whatever idea you get cos i know folks here are gonna come up with some real wicked ideas.

So post away....


----------



## nni (Mar 22, 2009)

neither are bad products, i dont know why you would toss it.


----------



## nkira (Mar 22, 2009)

I opened the Tight Xtreme free sample pouch, guess what, only 2 capsules....

How am i gonna be able judge the supplement from 2 capsules??? That's why i thought of flushing the Tight down the drain.


----------



## nni (Mar 22, 2009)

its a stimulant, you take them and judge your mood and stim level. that is how you judge. it really isnt a hard concept.


----------



## nkira (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, i'll see what i can do.


----------



## abhishek1985123 (Mar 26, 2009)

dude u r absolutely right...supplements in india is really a big rip off....i got v12 magnum for $70...in the US its around $47 ....somewhere its $41....where do u live in india ???


----------



## nkira (Mar 27, 2009)

Pune City, You?


----------



## nkira (Apr 9, 2009)

Should I be taking Creatine Monohydrate if I am on V12 Magnum?


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2009)

That's crazy. Supplements are expensive, but AAS are available over the counter. 

Go figure.


----------



## nkira (Apr 10, 2009)

So in other words I can drop Creatine Mono if I am on V12?

I am scared of AAS 

I am yet looking for the lab that will provide me testing for 
TSH
Free T4
Free T3
Estradiol
Free Testosterone
Bioavailable Free Testosterone
DHEA
PSA (Prostate Specific Androgen)

After the results I may consider.


----------

